# Is this a Brandti?



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey there. I finally got a pic of my little guy and I was wondering what all of you think he is. So I can finally be truelly sure he is a Brandti.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like a little brandtii to me. Hard to tell with the pic so big because I cant get it all on my screen, but it does look like one.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

resize


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

thanks winkyee


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

It looks like a juvenile brandti to me....

Jim


----------



## Mandy&Gal (Jan 13, 2004)

Thank you for helping me figure out what he is. Couldnt have done it without you guys.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. brandtii.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

thx for the resize winkyee
nice bradti u got there mandy&gal


----------

